# FTP Upload bis max.2 MB sonst Fehler



## ByeBye 31659 (8. März 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe ein FTP Upload Problem. Ich habe hier bereits gesucht und viele posts dazu gefunden und diese alle mal versucht, leider ergebnislos.

Also zu meinem Problem. 
Ich habe einen Apacheserver hier zu hause installiert und habe mir nun eine Formular gebaut, mit dem man per FTP Dateien uploaden kann, allerdings nur bis zu einer Größe von ca. 2 MB. Allerdings muss cih regelmäßig Dateien von bis zu 10 MB uploaden.

Ich habe bereits versucht in der php.ini: 
post_max_size = 10
upload_max_filesize = 10
max_execution_time = 1200
max_input_time = 600

und im script habe ich auch bereits:
set_time_limit(0);  versucht

einzustellen, aber ohne Ergebnis. 

Hat noch jemand Rat, was ich noch versuchen könnte?

Vielen Dank


----------



## u-Danilo (9. März 2004)

Vielleicht lässt dein FTPd nur 2 MB zu?

Wie ist denn der Fehler?
Wie sieht der Code aus?
Welche php Version hast Du?
Welchen FTPd hast Du?
Welches OS? (Windows/Linux)

Alles Fragen die zu einer erfolgreichen Problemlösung gehören


----------



## ByeBye 31659 (9. März 2004)

Ok etwas mehr Daten für euch ;-)

Also ich benutze unter Windows XP den Xampp Server, der besteht aus:

Apache 2.0.48 
MySQL 4.0.17 
PHP 4.3.4 + mod_php 4.3.4 
Perl 5.8.2 + mod_perl 1.99_12 
Openssl 0.9.7c + mod_ssl 2.0.48 
SQLite 2.8.11 
PHPMyAdmin 2.5.5 pl1 

So als FTP Prog benutze ich Bullet Proof FTP.
Dort habe ich auch eingestellt wieviel der User insgesamt maximal uploaden darf und wie schnell. 

Mein Problem ist, dass er beim uploaden abbricht und mir meine selbst gemachte Fehlermeldung gibt ("nein" *gg*).
Und zwar bricht er schon nach wenigen Sekunden ab.

Code habe cih zur Zeit leider nicht hier, da ich auf der Arbeit bin und meine Dateien zu Hause liegen. 

Ich wäre für jede Hilfe sehr dankbar....


----------



## Andreas Dunstheimer (9. März 2004)

und was hat das mit PHP zu tun?  

*-moved-*


----------



## ByeBye 31659 (9. März 2004)

Verstehe nicht wieso mein Beitrag nun verschoben worden ist.

Das hat doch mit PHP zu tun.

1. programmiere ich das mit PHP und
2. denke ich das es an einer Einstellung der php.ini datei liegt.

Also steig da nicht durch wieso es verschoben wurde.


Aber egal, kann mir jemand helfen und hat Tipps was ich einstellen oder ändern muss?


----------



## Andreas Dunstheimer (9. März 2004)

Dieser Beitrag wurde verschoben weil

1.) der Upload erfolgt nicht in PHP, das Formular ist HTML, was aber eigentlich nichts zur Sache tut
2.) denke ich, daß das in der Einstellung des FTP-Servers liegt, da Du ja auch die Fehlermeldung bekommst, die Du in Deinem FTP-Server eingestellt hast. 



> So als FTP Prog benutze ich Bullet Proof FTP.
> Dort habe ich auch eingestellt wieviel der User insgesamt maximal uploaden darf und wie schnell.
> 
> Mein Problem ist, dass er beim uploaden abbricht und mir meine selbst gemachte Fehlermeldung gibt ("nein" *gg*).
> Und zwar bricht er schon nach wenigen Sekunden ab.



Sorry, aber wieso fragst Du, wenn Du Dir Deine Frage selbst beantwortest?  
Wie bereits erwähnt liegt das Problem meiner Meinung nach in der Einstellung des FTP-Servers. Deswegen auch das Verschieben.


Dunsti


----------



## ByeBye 31659 (10. März 2004)

Ähm nein die ausgegebene Fehlermeldung lieht im PHP Script nciht im FTP Server, also ist es ein PHP Problem.....

Und ihc hab schon alles mögliche eingestellt was so in der php.inin  einzustellen ist.
Nun brauche ich weitere Denkanstösse woran es noch liegen könnte.....


----------



## berlind (24. September 2004)

*ev. Lösung*

vielleicht hilft dir dieser Artikel weiter:
http://www.libe.net/themen/2MB-Upload-PHP.php


----------

